# klonopin



## vicaversa6924 (Apr 8, 2009)

ok for years ive been taking phenibut for my sa but it does seem to work like it used to i guess because i have such a high tolerance. The doc perscribed me klonopin 1mg twice a day well it does nothing for my sa taking 1mg twic a day a few days i tryed taking 2mg twice a day and it relieved my sa almost completeky. Do you think i should take 2mg twice a day since it does help?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm thinking you're going to run into a mathematical problem here.

Like a 30-day supply of pills will run out in 15 days and your doctor will notice this when you ask for a refill unless he's the most oblivious guy on earth who can't manage to count.

Ignore above comments if you meant that you were going to ask doc to up the dose to 2 mg twice daily.

As for should you, that's really a decision you must make on your own. Some will argue no due to issues of tolerance and "addiction". Others would argue these issues are too rare to be serious worries if this amount is the amount that's needed for a particular patient. Consider the risk, consider the benefits and decide which is greater and let that guide you. That's the best I can do for advice.

This is coming from a guy who has been call a "Xanax muncher" for my consumption of 10 mg of Xanax daily. This make me the largest known benzo consumer on SAS. If anyone takes more, they're not saying.


----------



## vicaversa6924 (Apr 8, 2009)

yes i have a doc appointment the 6th.


----------



## vicaversa6924 (Apr 8, 2009)

i posted this in the wrong place sorry can u close this admin i will re post in medicattion


----------

